# Ljuljka



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

I'll be posting random stuff about my lawn. Ljuljka is our name for perennial ryegrass.


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

I mowed realy short. The third setting, which cuts at about 3 cm, roughly 1 and 1/4 of an inch, and it looks messy. I did not obey the 1/3 rule. I will cut again at this hight next time and see if it looks any better.


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

So I've had a parking deck installed, and now I'll have to do some leveling and seeding. 🎉


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

The work never ends, new parking deck looks nice!


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

Thank you.
I am windering if I should wait until 15. august to seed, or should I do it now.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I think it all depends on what the temperatures are in your area. I can't imagine it getting too hot in Slovenia but you never know.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Hows the cutting height working out? Any better?


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

@Mightyquinn we have mix of alpine and mediteranean climate. It gets hot, but not too hot. 
 average high and low for my region.

@Ridgerunner I am cutting it lower, because we have kids running around, and I don't like brojen/bent grass. One part of the lawn likes the lower cut, but a part which I usually cut longer is not happy and went from looking like a 9 to a 7.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

ales_gantar said:


> @Mightyquinn we have mix of alpine and mediteranean climate. It gets hot, but not too hot.
> average high and low for my region.
> 
> @Ridgerunner I am cutting it lower, because we have kids running around, and I don't like brojen/bent grass. One part of the lawn likes the lower cut, but a part which I usually cut longer is not happy and went from looking like a 9 to a 7.


Thanks for the chart :thumbup: Yeah, it doesn't really get too hot where you are compared to where I live :lol: Your high temps in July are what our average temps are right now.

I'm no cool season grass expert buy I would wait until after August to seed as your weather seems to start cooling down around then. Hopefully someone with more knowledge on the subject will chime in with some advice!


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

if you have the means to water it then I'd go for it.. those temps aren't anything crazy, we got to over 90 for a few days and my spring reno is fine.

IMO the wait till a calendar date thing a certain forum pushes (while scolding people who use calendars in other areas) is a bit silly. the only real issue is watering. if you can water it then you can do it..

Now in my YouTube videos I'll always say wait till fall because the majority watching just google real quick for an answer (some even ask if they have to water lol) But people at TLF generally research way more and are willing to do a lot more. So take the challenge and go for it


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

I can water.
In my experience seeding in heat results in poor germination, due to, as I have learned now, lack of water, but is far better then not seeding, because the you have weeds that don't watch the weather forecast and don't realy care about optimal conditions. 
Plan:
1. Level as soon as can,
2. seed,
3. water
4. apply fertilizer
5. overseed in late august if needed.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> the only real issue is watering. if you can water it then you can do it..


Frequent water + heat = fungus. That's how I nuked my reno last fall, when it was 90s early September. Couldn't stop watering because it was hot and roots were shallow, couldn't stop the fungus because the lawn was always wet. Bad situation, even with heavy fungicides, couldn't save it.


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

Good info.
Any experience on using iron to harden it during this weak period?
Damn I hope I don't sound stupid right now.



j4c11 said:


> GrassDaddy said:
> 
> 
> > the only real issue is watering. if you can water it then you can do it..
> ...


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

ales_gantar said:


> Good info.
> Any experience on using iron to harden it during this weak period?
> Damn I hope I don't sound stupid right now.


Not at all. I'm not aware of any benefits of iron on newly germinated grass. You have one thing going for you, Perennial Ryegrass is more fungus resistant that other grasses. You also have one thing going against you - rygrasses don't like heat. If you have seed on hand doesn't hurt to try it - if it fails you'll be no worse off than had you not tried at all.


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

Last tear I had chlorosis and iron fixed it fast. I also read that iron is suppose to "harden up the grass" so I guess that iron helps. It's a guess.I'll spray it and see if it turns darker, which would be great.


j4c11 said:


> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> > Good info.
> ...


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

Day 55 after seeding on a slope.
I want it a bit darker to match the rest of the lawn. And it is realy thick.


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

Here is a spot that I haven't yet fixed.
I mow it, but that's it.
I put some fertilizer on a part of it and none on the other, and fertilizer realy does work.
If anyone was wondering.


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

I must have mowed this part of the lawn too low and disn't water as needed. A part looks good and a part of it looks bad. We are having a dry hot period. I raised the blade 2cm to 7 cm (3 inches), aplied soap to break surface tension, fertilized wih an organic fertilizer (3x recomended rate and watered. And I need to sharpen the blade.


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

I seeded a strip along the new curb.
Summer renovation.


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

Project Summer seeding
I'll be seeding in the heat of the summer and I will seed deep, just to see which problems come up while seeding in the worst possible time.


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

I did a "tuna can test" and got an interesting result:
- flow = 0,2 L/s
- radius = 7 m
- angle = 90 degrees
- area = 38 sqm
So the total amount of water per sqare meter should be arond 20 mm, but I measured 8 mm.
Ha. :-|


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

ales_gantar said:


> I did a "tuna can test" and got an interesting result:
> - flow = 0,2 L/s
> - radius = 7 m
> - angle = 90 degrees
> ...


It all depends where you measure in the radius. The closer you put the cups to the head the more water it will put down. I did this test and found about 2-3x more water in the cup that was closest to the head than the furthest cups (6 feet vs 25 feet). This is why head-to-head coverage is so important.


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

I did not know that!
Thank you.



ales_gantar said:


> I did a "tuna can test" and got an interesting result:
> - flow = 0,2 L/s
> - radius = 7 m
> - angle = 90 degrees
> ...


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I did the test and found it took my sprinklers 6 hours to water an inch. I then called an irrigation company and had them put in lol. Before that I had watered an hour a week thinking an hour = an inch!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This website has a ton of info on irrigation. So much that your head will hurt the first time to read it. Here is a specific section around head to head coverage. https://www.irrigationtutorials.com/sprinkler-coverage-nozzle-selection-sprinkler-spacings/ look at the middle section with the example A, B, C.

I always suggest 4 heads in 90 degrees arc making a square to get optimal even coverage. This is really important in a renovation to ensure all seeds get water and also not too much water. 4 might be hard to do in a budget, but at the bare minimum 2 facing each other (180 arcs) would be much better than just one.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> I did the test and found it took my sprinklers 6 hours to water an inch. I then called an irrigation company and had them put in lol. Before that I had watered an hour a week thinking an hour = an inch!


I had a similar experience. I bought a set of these about a year ago and conducted an audit of my hose-end sprinklers. I think that is what finally pushed me over the edge to get a system installed. The number of hours/moves it was taking to put down even 1/2" of water on the entire lawn was basically taking all weekend with hose-end sprinklers.


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

I assume I need about 8 sprinklers, but the pressure from my rain tank is too low, so when I connect nore then 1 sprinkler none of them work.

Great stuff, I will look into it. Thank you.


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

Thunderstruck!
Me happy.


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

Wacation time.
We depart in 11 hours at 05:00 in the morning. I hope my lawnsitter (my father) does well.  =)


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

ales_gantar said:


> Wacation time.
> We depart in 11 hours at 05:00 in the morning. I hope my lawnsitter (my father) does well.  =)


I've heard southern Croatia is REALLY nice :thumbup: Hope you enjoy your vacation!


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

It is (Dalmacija (Dalmatia))


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

This is a closeup of the sloped lawn which doesn't look happy. I assume it is because of overwatering.


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

We had a generous storm yesterday, so I don't need to worry about irrigation on my vacation.


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

All the way from where my lawn is to where I am on vacation. Hail. Pfff. Me no like.


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

We got somewhere around 3 inches of rain, which means I'll plan to irrigate 7 days after the last drop of rain in this session. It seems good.


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

Some weeds are dead and some are dying.


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

It looks a bit better.
I am tempted to dethatch and overseed, but it is still too warm.


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

Happy feet.


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

Anyone with a license for a gun and a gun near by?
The spring seeded lawn is dying.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

ales_gantar said:


> Anyone with a license for a gun and a gun near by?
> The spring seeded lawn is dying.


You might want to PM Ware as I have heard he's got a few guns :lol: Might have trouble getting them through customs though


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

Sounds like a plan. 



Mightyquinn said:


> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone with a license for a gun and a gun near by?
> ...


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

ales_gantar said:


> Anyone with a license for a gun and a gun near by?
> The spring seeded lawn is dying.


You knew that was going to happen, right? It's one of the reasons we recommend fall seeding for cool season grasses.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Ales, remember that you also applied a lot of fertilizer. It could be fertilizer burn.


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

Yes, but I hopet it wasn't going to be so bad. I would have waited, but then I'd have to watch bare soil with weeds until fall. I removed a tree last year, and I finished too late to seed in the fall. :-/



j4c11 said:


> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone with a license for a gun and a gun near by?
> ...


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

I tried to push growth, to outgrow the dead grass, and bet on a shorter heat wawe.



g-man said:


> Ales, remember that you also applied a lot of fertilizer. It could be fertilizer burn.


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

I'll spray it with a fungicide.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

ales_gantar said:


> Yes, but I hopet it wasn't going to be so bad. I would have waited, but then I'd have to watch bare soil with weeds until fall. I removed a tree last year, and I finished too late to seed in the fall. :-/


Oh well. Fall is just around the corner. Or so I keep telling myself


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

Grr.
As soon as kids stop playing, I'll spray it.


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

Sprayed 25 sqm with 3g of Syngenta Vivera Switch in 3 liters of water at 7 pm.


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

Hm.
Any idea how long a fungicide has to stay on the grass before rain?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Check the label.


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

It doesn't say.



g-man said:


> Check the label.


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

Should I rake out the dead grass?


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

Sprayed liquid iron/nitrogen fertilizer.


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

It rained yesterday.


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

Fertilizef with 6 grams of N per sqm (1,2 pounds of N per 1ksqf) with organic fertilizer.


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

Seeded a part and overseeded a part next to in. Roughly 25 sqm.


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

Just wanted to share some of the progress on my lawn.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Nice before and after. Very nice, dark color.


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

It is a lot darker then in august, but I think it is so dark in the picture because it was late in the afternoon. It



social port said:


> Nice before and after. Very nice, dark color.


----------

